# Snake ID Please



## Lewy (Oct 30, 2008)

Gday all i have just been asked by a mate what snake this is as i'm not entirely sure i thought i should ask 

Here is the link to the snake http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/would-you-drive-or-wait-81144

Cheers Lewy


----------



## jasontini (Oct 30, 2008)

green anaconda..?


----------



## hodges (Oct 30, 2008)

Green Anaconda

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/speed-hump-93717


----------



## Lewy (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2008)

Keelback.


----------

